# 30+serbian and iranian high flyers for adoption



## cheema (Jun 24, 2006)

..................................


----------



## Birdman79 (Aug 9, 2007)

His E-mail isn't being recognized?


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

can you find out what country hes in? Thanks


----------



## cheema (Jun 24, 2006)

telstar12 said:


> His E-mail isn't being recognized?


personal message me your E-mail adress ill forward you his E-mail addy i have some pictures he send me i can forward that to you


----------



## cheema (Jun 24, 2006)

Gurbir said:


> can you find out what country hes in? Thanks


He is in USA oklahoma city


----------



## cheema (Jun 24, 2006)

Birds No Longer Available


----------



## shonny (Nov 19, 2008)

*Ad cancelled*



cheema said:


> Hi this is not my birds guy post this on tippler talk i ask him if i can post this on pigeon talk i know lots of people here looking for birds to adopt he say ok He is located in oklahoma here the E-mail he send me for more information you can send him E-mail


----------

